# Outdoor enclosure



## Wil (Jun 23, 2008)

Just a quick pic of my outdoor enclosure.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2008)

That is sweet!!  Awesome looking!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Wil (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks. It turned out pretty good. The nice part of it is I can expand latter.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 23, 2008)

bout time you started posting on here ya been a member long enough man. also a++++++ on the enclosures


----------



## Wil (Jun 23, 2008)

You know me. I like to do a lot of lurking around. But I figured I could post sometimes. I usually don't have the time.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 23, 2008)

ya well how ya been man


----------



## dorton (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome setup! More pics please.


----------

